# 'The Seiko 6139-6002 Project'



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lots of the regulars on here will have seen my Seiko (6139-6002) Pepsi/Pogue. Way back in 1975, my lovely parents bought me one of these fabulous watches for my 21st birthday. I had lusted over it for months, and it filled my every daily thought. Lo and behold, when the day arrived I was presented with the most fabulous watch ever. And this was even before it was made eternally famous by being worn by Commander William Pogue on the Skylab 4 mission, and thus being the first auto chrono into space (hence the nickname, 'Pogue'), and not the Sinn as many still believe.

The original watch was worn to the limit…I was in my early twenties and nothing mattered except GIRLS and CARS. I couldn't, and didn't realise that this watch would become the icon it is today. I didn't take care of it…it was worn as a beater is today. The crystal was almost opaque, the case was scratched and bashed it to within an inch of its life and the bracelet was held together with wire. I put it aside and bought another watch (a Citizen 'Robot face'…as I recall…and that's another story!) While the original was in storage, I had a couple of house moves, and it went 'AWOL '…..(nicked, I reckon…..)

To cut a long story short…(Really, Rog…?)
I bought a replacement as close to my 21st birthday year as possible from the Bay…..I wasn't a member here then, you have to understand…but I soon learned what was wrong with my mine.

So the dial is a really bad aftermarket item…the lume application is appalling, and the sub dial shouldn't have concentric circles…and the case is badly marked and scratched.

A new dial (and, hands up, it will be an aftermarket one, as originals in 'as new ' condition just aren't available) has been sourced…from the USA. Also a new Seiko branded bracelet, new gaskets for the pushers and I've just managed to secure a NOS set of hands.

But the case is something I can do….

Case re-finishing.

The case is in pretty poor condition. For those in the know, the 6139-6002/5 series has a case that has circular graining to the top surface and lugs, and highly polished sides. If yours has anything else, it's wrong.

Polishing the sides to remove scratches is fairly easy as this can be achieved with a small rotary tool such as a Dremel and felt buffing wheels and suitable polishing compounds, such as 'Dialux Grey….rough cut' and 'Dialux green…finishing'.

To reproduce the graining on the top surface was another challenge.

The graining on the case is circular. To reproduce this without complicated lapping machines is going to be difficult….or is it?

So I made a very simple jig…a square of MDF…with a spindle that would accommodate a die from my crystal press. The correct sized die was selected and fitted to the watch case with a small piece of foam double sided tape, then placed on the spindle. This allows me to turn the case in a perfectly circular motion. Luckily, the case has a raised lip (which normally holds the bezel) against which I can rest a diamond coated file. The diamond file (400 grit) is perfectly flat and will remove all scratches within a few turns without rounding the edges of the case. The file is held stationary and the case rotated slowly against it. I didn't want to use high speed spinning tools that I thought might create more damage than I am trying to repair.

This done, I change to a 1200 grit wet and dry paper and hold it to the bottom of the diamond file and repeat the process to finish. Then into the ultrasonic cleaner to remove all traces of polishing compound and grit.

Very well pleased with this result, considering it cost pennies to achieve. All I have to do now is patiently await the arrival of the new dial and the re-assembly can begin.

The simple jig with spindle. This was made from a cut down kitchen cabinet connector, and fits the hole in the crystal press die perfectly without destroying the thread.










The crystal press die on the spindle...









The before pics...damage to case...







































The case in position on the press die...I used a piece of double sided tape to hold it firmly in place.










The 400 grit diamond file...









The case is rotated clockwise against the file, which is held stationary to create the circular graining pattern. A piece of 1200 grit wet 'n' dry was then held under the file to finish.

















The after pics...very pleased with the result! Also showing the polished sides which were done with a Dremel, felt buffing wheels and grey and green polishing compounds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2016)

great stuff, amazing what you can do if you just stop and think about it, well done :thumbsup:

i look forward to seeing all back together as well :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Fantastic job, many thanks for the write up Rog :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing how you do this. I have quite a few cases that would really benefit from a tidy up like you've shown.

I now need to source one of those diamond files....


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

excellent innovation and workmanship that man. :notworthy:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

What an ecellent read well done it looks 100% better than it did


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sir Alan said:


> Thanks for sharing how you do this. I have quite a few cases that would really benefit from a tidy up like you've shown.
> 
> I now need to source one of those diamond files....


 I got mine from a local hardware store...it's what I use to sharpen my Gerber blade...in fact, it's the only thing that will sharpen it! I also use it on my Felco secateurs. They've got them on eBay, but only in a box of 10 for £21...still, keep a couple for yourself and flog the rest off for a couple of quid each...I'm sure you'd have plentyof takers.

331809297945


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Like the creativity Rog, and the first class result.

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments, lads! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just in case you're all wondering what's happened to the case re-furb title, I decided to make this an ongoing thread (does anyone remember the Grandfather clock project? ) which will hopefully show the reassembly of the watch, so I asked Mach to change the thread title.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/58371-grandfather-clock-project/&do=embed


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Diamond files arrived :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Finally, all the new parts have arrived and I'm ready to start the re-assembly. Just so you're aware, I haven't stripped and cleaned the movement...this was done professionally a couple of years ago.....and I'm not ready to start playing around with a rare old movement just yet. Some of you will know that I'm going to start practicing with some old movements kindly supplied by forum members.

So firstly, the new dial. This is an aftermarket dial, as originals in NOS conditiion are as rare as hen's teeth, and sourced from America. Compared to the old, rubbish aftermarket dial that had been fitted, this is much better. The colour is darker (perhaps the old one had faded) and the lume has been applied properly. In keeping with a 41 year old watch, the lume doesn't glow very brightly....it would look rather strange with Seiko's modern 'in yer face' Lumibrite compound.
The two dials together...old at the top. Note how pale the old one is. Also note the concentric rings on the sub...a real aftermarket giveaway.









The difference in the application of the lume...Old V new...


















Next, the new hour and minute hands. These were also sourced from America, but are a NOS item. I'm using the original red second hand and sub hand as there is nothing wrong with them...again, the lume in these has aged so is not very bright, but right for 40 year old hands.








Other new parts include new pusher and stem gaskets. 









So to start with, all pieces that had been removed...pushers, stem, retaining rings, springs etc went through the ultra sound M/C to clean them...the only bit I didn't put in was the yellow plastic inner rotating indicator ring, as I wasn't sure if the ultrasound would remove the printed numbers. I cleaned this manually with some Rodico.

Then it was back on with the new dial.









...Followed by the hands....I found a bit of Rodico was very useful to get them positioned correctly before pressing on with a hand setting tool.









The front of the case was next...first the indicator ring with its tension spring...









Followed by the gasket ring and the rubber gasket which was lightly greased with silicone.


















Next comes the crystal...










...followed by the bezel which is pressed on with a crystal press, and holds everything in place.









Now the movement is put back in the case, the pushers inserted and held in place by a retaining ring. Each one, and the stem had a tiny amount of silicone grease added to the rubber gaskets.During this process, one of the pushers sprung out of the case and it took me nearly an hour on my hands and knees to find it. Finally, the back was screwed on after more silicone applied to its gasket.









At this stage everything is working just as it should with the hands resetting properly. I like to leave this particular chrono running, as to leave it stopped, compresses the clutch mechanism and keeps that particular part under tension...rather like riding the clutch in a car. I also never activate the flyback if I have used the stopwatch until the hand is just past 12...to flip it back from, say, 6 puts undue stress on the hand tube and could cause it to come loose.
Next is the bracelet. This is a new Seiko branded item with the correct flared ends and the unique curved lug links....still in its protective plastic casing...









And finally the finished watch shots. As I said at the start, this watch is now a bit like 'Trigger's broom' with a lot of new (albeit cosmetic) parts. I don't know if I'll be allowed to post it in Mach's 'oldies' thread anymore! :laugh:

Anyhow, I like it better now, and I hope you do too. Thanks for looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

brilliant job,well done :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for a first rate story and series of good piccies Rog. Wear it with pleasure.

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I must apologise to the OCD afflicted members and point out that I didn't notice the inner rotating indicator had moved until after the pics were taken. You might notice that the lumed arrow at 12 is not quite lining up. A very common problem on these watches....contact with the crown causes this movement, and you may have to correct this several times a day...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Fantastic job Rog :thumbsup: That is one very nice to be treasured even more Say koo.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Really cool. I'm interested about diy/at home SS case polishing. Might need some advice from you one day...


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Hats off to you for an amazing job, sir! :thumbsup: Did some research on the Pogue before. Always nice to see newer restoration project threads on this watch. The last I've seen was in watchrepairtalk, I think (OP showed how he re-assembled the movement there too)


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well done Roger nice set of skills you have. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Romantic Ape said:


> Hats off to you for an amazing job, sir! :thumbsup: Did some research on the Pogue before. Always nice to see newer restoration project threads on this watch. The last I've seen was in watchrepairtalk, I think (OP showed how he re-assembled the movement there too)


 Thanks for your kind comments and also for referring me to Watch Repair Talk....I just had to have a look! I never knew that site existed and was amazed to see just how much like the watch forum it looks. Will be paying more visits very soon and maybe signing up!

For anyone else interested......http://www.watchrepairtalk.com/


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

You're welcome! Found the Pogue thread I was talking about. Here is the link: http://www.watchrepairtalk.com/topic/3322-seiko-6139-repair-and-restoration/


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Truly amazing job Roger well done :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very very good work


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your positive comments! My next trip to Tinkerers Corner will be to start practicing taking some simple movements apart and attempting to put them back together. I've watched hours of You tube videos on stripping movements down, so will now try it myself. At first, I'm not going to be too worried about lubing the movements....I just want to get familiar with the disassembly/reassembly process.....and I haven't yet bought the oils...they are so expensive. The only one I've got so far is the Moebius 9010 Synta-lube for the train. The site recommended to me by Romantic Ape, 'Watch Repair Talk' (of which I noticed our own Will Fly is a mod) has some really useful tips, service sheets, demos and walk thoughs of watch servicing/repairs, and I can see myself spending some time there.

Will keep you posted how it all goes....

Rog. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice one Rog looking good now :thumbsup:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice to see an old soldier brought back to life :thumbsup:


----------



## Raffleticket (Dec 20, 2016)

Excellent work and watch  Although my hands lume well they are quite patina'd, more so than the rest of the watch.

Part of me wants to keep them, as they look original (or at least quite old!), but the other part of me wants to get new ones.

Might I ask where you sourced all of your parts from specifically (feel free to reply via PM)? I would quite like to overhaul a few of the mechanical parts. I'm a car enthusiast at heart so I'm forever stockpiling and replacing parts that already work... :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Raffleticket said:


> Excellent work and watch  Although my hands lume well they are quite patina'd, more so than the rest of the watch.
> 
> Part of me wants to keep them, as they look original (or at least quite old!), but the other part of me wants to get new ones.
> 
> Might I ask where you sourced all of your parts from specifically (feel free to reply via PM)? I would quite like to overhaul a few of the mechanical parts. I'm a car enthusiast at heart so I'm forever stockpiling and replacing parts that already work... :biggrin:


 @Raffleticket At the time I did the refurb, I searched for 'Seiko 6139 spare parts' on ebay, and was lucky enough to find a supplier of new dials (from America) and also the NOS hand set. It's a bit hit and miss...I did just have a quick look, but there's not much there at the moment, but that can all change week by week. There must be suppliers of parts about because there is a seller called 'Beejoo4' who seems to sell a refurbed Pogue just about every week on ebay!


----------



## Raffleticket (Dec 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> @Raffleticket At the time I did the refurb, I searched for 'Seiko 6139 spare parts' on ebay, and was lucky enough to find a supplier of new dials (from America) and also the NOS hand set. It's a bit hit and miss...I did just have a quick look, but there's not much there at the moment, but that can all change week by week. There must be suppliers of parts about because there is a seller called 'Beejoo4' who seems to sell a refurbed Pogue just about every week on ebay!


 Interestingly that's where my watch came from...! I'll send him an email and ask if he has a parts contact, thank you


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Your watch looks great Roger. I wish my hands were steady enough to clean-up some of my Pogues!

I got my first one in the early 80's and wore it out. I even swam with it for years timing my laps using the chrono buttons while still in the pool. Then one day it leaked, and I set it aside, put another watch on and forgot to dry it. Enough said, years later I had it refurbed by Seiko. It is still m y pride & joy but I don't ear it much as I need whatever I'm wearing to be waterproof.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Really nice finish on the case. It's nice to see people do still take some care of reasonably priced watches


----------

